# Rilascio stage aggiornati UFFICIALI

## Scen

Ciao a tutti, vi segnalo che da pochi giorni, finalmente, nei mirror UFFICIALI di Gentoo, nella directory /experimental/, troverete gli stage aggiornati quasi quotidianamente!

Per cui le eventuali nuove installazioni o reinstallazioni di Gentoo dovrebbero risultare più veloci (lo so che c'erano già N-mila metodi alternativi, ma adesso c'è anche il supporto ufficiale  :Cool:  ).

Maggiori informazioni sulla news del sito di Gentoo

----------

## lucapost

bella mossa vecchio!

----------

## Scen

Penso che sia utile tenere questo post, almeno per un po', tra quelli importanti, in modo da dargli maggiore visibilità.

Mi affido ai nostri cari, esperti e saggi Moderatori  :Cool: 

----------

## mack1

Ottimo, buone nuove  :Very Happy: 

Ciao

----------

## j4miel

Lo ho appena installatato senza problemi. Bravi.

----------

## federico

Vi paghiamo per qualcosa allora  :Smile:   :Laughing: 

Grazie, vado a provarlo con la prossima macchina che installo!

----------

## bandreabis

Ma come funziona questo nuovo metodo?

EDIT: ecco l'arcano... mancano gli stage3 negli experimental del 2009.

Posso usare uno stage più vecchio del minimal CD, o devo rifare anche quest'ultimo?

----------

## Scen

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> mancano gli stage3 negli experimental del 2009.
> 
> Posso usare uno stage più vecchio del minimal CD, o devo rifare anche quest'ultimo?

 

 :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

http://gentoo.inode.at/experimental/amd64/autobuilds/20090108/

Mi pare ci sia tutto.... dove sta il problema?

----------

## bandreabis

Manca stage*.iso.

----------

## lucapost

forse intendevi stage3-amd64-20090108.tar.bz2 ?

----------

## bandreabis

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> forse intendevi stage3-amd64-20090108.tar.bz2 ?

 

Beh.. sì!   :Laughing: 

----------

